# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Maquina para cargar

## Benj@min_Fr@ncia

Maquina para cargar
Se entrega al terminal de Callao Peru - precio C&F Callao 7'500 EUR - transit time 39 days tiempo del mar
Interesados escribir a globaldeliveryconcept@gmail.com o llamar al 993 281030Temas similares: Máquina etiquetadoras para facilitar procesos maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Maquina para extraer aceite de palta maquina para hacer cubos de alfalfa Maquina para la cosecha de esparragos blancos

----------

